# Show us your Aerospace!



## Liam Mango Jackson

Hi all.

As you may know from previous posts I've been contemplating buying either a Aerospace or a Chronospace......Anyway.....

Today I purchased (second hand) a Aerospace Evo, and to add the cherry on the cake, the previous owner is actually a pilot for a commercial airline (flying the Airbus A320) which in my opinion adds real character for me to this watch.

I think it's such a great watch and unbelievably light!

Anyway, if I'm showing you mine, please show me yours!




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## COZ

Congrats! Another pic of the blue dial:


----------



## Triton9

The old version


----------



## kevin_b1

The first model of Aerospace



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Liam Mango Jackson

Kevin_b1, I think that version looks so clean and sleek! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SCD

That band is *perfect*...good find!



kevin_b1 said:


> The first model of Aerospace
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Timestop74

6.5 inch wrist for reference. If only it were 40mm. I still love it though. I've actually been toying with the idea of polishing it except for the bezel (the crowd gasps..). I think I'll buy a cheap titanium watch and polish that first to see how it looks or get a t-tough and polish it. Decisions decisions.


----------



## SCD

Lots of crisp edges on that watch. It'd be real tough to polish it without "melting" it.



Timestop74 said:


> 6.5 inch wrist for reference. If only it were 40mm. I still love it though. I've actually been toying with the idea of polishing it except for the bezel (the crowd gasps..). I think I'll buy a cheap titanium watch and polish that first to see how it looks or get a t-tough and polish it. Decisions decisions.
> 
> View attachment 3567026


----------



## ericmo




----------



## gtopaul

Just picked this limited edition up. Bracelet says W 07 11 so assuming it's from 2011. Neat because it's #1 of 40. Now need a couple of extra titanium bracelet links so I can wear it. :-(


----------



## Skyrider01




----------



## midwing

Here's mine









Skickat från min iPhone med Tapatalk


----------



## Robert Hoffmann

kevin_b1 said:


> The first model of Aerospace
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I got one of those stolen from me. In a "secure" parking lot,it was without batteries, so I left it under the passenger seat inside a camera bag. GONE !
I was soooo pissed off, that it took me a long time to convince myself to go for a replacement (like 4 years).
and here it is, next to my new GPW-1000-1B, which I just acquired in Tokyo (note the size difference), however my Aerospace is my every-day and go-to-dinner watch:


----------



## Beechparty

midwing said:


> Here's mine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skickat från min iPhone med Tapatalk


If I every buy another Aerospace, this is the exact model I want. Perfect.


----------



## okinana

Here are my 2 Aerospace Avantage




























...and waiting for an EVO to arrive soon.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## darrrrrrrrrr

Aerospace visiting Lucerne, Switzerland


----------



## SCD




----------



## Beechparty

These tuxedo dials are making me drool, especially the blue. 

The perfect Aerospace IMO.


----------



## darrrrrrrrrr

More of Aerospace in Switzerland


----------



## okinana

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Trel

My Aerospace from ~1992. It's in pretty rough shape but it still works perfectly. The tritium turned greenish because a little moisture got into the case at some point. (It was originally a two-tone model, but the gold is all rubbed-off from the bracelet and the rider tabs.)

When the battery dies, I want to send it in to Breitling for a once-over, but I've heard too many horror stories about Breitling not servicing old Aeros. Any advice?0


----------



## Narf CC

Here's mine...


----------



## MFB71

My Evo


----------



## MFB71

A cheeky wee lume shot


----------



## okinana

My trio

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## okinana

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alamf

Here is my Whitish/Silver dial.


----------



## ChromeFreeDisco

Here's mine, I looked specifically for this model as it's the one I can remember really wanting when they 1st came out - but I wasn't into watches so much back then.







The blue of the face is very matt and understated, the gold of the hands and 24hr markers set off the gold of the quarter markers and digital segments nicely - better than this pic could ever show. Then when the light catches the crystal it looks "double blue" as the AR coating and colour of the face somehow come together to make it really pop. The titanium of the case and bracelet make it look really expensive while at the same time make it feel really light.

Here's a video of it in action.


----------



## ChromeFreeDisco

Caught mine in the diffracted sunlight from a mirror.


----------



## AvantGardeTime

Here is mine... 42mm Black Volcano dial from 2013... Last one made before the EVO generation:










And my recently added Airwolf LE:










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Signal_20




----------



## Piloto

NICE!!! Very nice.



midwing said:


> Here's mine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skickat från min iPhone med Tapatalk


----------



## Gallowaystx

This is mine

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dickie




----------



## cfw

My first and only Aerospace



















Got this recently, same movement as the Aerospace but looks so much better imo




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gallowaystx

Tuxedo dialed avantage on pro diver 3 strap









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rockmastermike




----------



## Paul_

19 years old, and has never skipped a beat:


----------



## cgs

Wearing mine on a Oem military strap

Col.


----------



## Sinquil




----------



## spirtnoye

This is making me want to buy another one! I had one and thought trading up to a 1603 Rolex would fill a gap....boy did I lose a whole world of functionality!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ranger822

Analog digital watches fill a neat place the watch world. You can do so much more with a digital watch with so many incredible functions. I love my Seiko Arni . . . I remember seeing it for the first time and thinking what a great tool watch for me in the military. What I like about the Breitling EVO/Aerospace group of watches is they bridge that gap from the uninsprired and inexpensive Casio/Seiko tool watches to a more stylish luxury watch. When you add HAQ - it is a nice combination. Brietling has upped the game further with the new wireless link on their Exospace. I have considered getting an EVO. Tried it on, seemed really light because of the Titanium. Yes, you get a lot on your wrist with the EVO/Aerospace.


----------



## radenferdy

Mine's is the F65062 I bought couple of days ago. Boy I like the combination of this analogue-digital dial.


----------



## ghosterror

grey cordura strap is waiting for a titianium deployend clasp before been put in place .


----------



## gigiplastic

Its being aeons i dropped by WUS. Here my aerospace that i got new at a good deal from a clearence sale. To me, this IS the Breitling to have that is unique over other brand


----------



## FeltZ4

I've got a blue dial coming in which I'm sure I'll love but I must say those white dials are stunning.


----------



## Moker

Superbly light and all-over comfortable!


----------



## AvantGardeTime

gigiplastic said:


> Its being aeons i dropped by WUS. Here my aerospace that i got new at a good deal from a clearence sale. To me, this IS the Breitling to have that is unique over other brand


My first Aerospace was exactly like this.


----------



## FeltZ4

What color is that dial, Moker?



Moker said:


> Superbly light and all-over comfortable!


----------



## Moker

Hi FeltZ4,

It is the volcano black! Looks dark grey at some angles, bluish in direct (sun)light (due to the AR coating) and deep black in most occasions...
Pretty nice right?


----------



## FeltZ4

Quite nice indeed.


----------



## masyv6

Ugh this thread is making me lust after an Aerospace again. I can't believe I sold mine.


----------



## Hunterfate




----------



## beau007

View attachment 8194978
[

Ouch! This is making me feel the need... the need for _SPEED!
_
Great pic!


----------



## stephen_orourke

Why have just one...







It is much better to have a selection.


----------



## cgs

AvantGardeTime said:


> My first Aerospace was exactly like this.


That looks awesome.
Col.


----------



## rockmastermike




----------



## mitadoc




----------



## nrcarpen

Passing the time on a long mission.


----------



## Piloto

I've got a speedometer too!!!


----------



## AvantGardeTime

Piloto said:


> I've got a speedometer too!!!


Need a photo in the cockpit in front of the air speed indicator, and yes in flight!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## avusblue

Just brought this Night Mission home this past week!:


----------



## AvantGardeTime

Dave, good to see you back with an Aerospace. Your review from 2013 is what finally pushed me to get one.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## omegagmt

Just got it in the mail today. Does the crown stick out a little in the regular position? First Aerospace, so trying to get use to it.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## jp.vegas

I assume it does due to the functionality that's activated by pushing in the crown.


----------



## Avantgardetime17

omegagmt said:


> Just got it in the mail today. Does the crown stick out a little in the regular position? First Aerospace, so trying to get use to it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Looks normal.

Enjoy the watch. Stratus silver Tuxedo dials are not very common.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Avantgardetime17

jp.vegas said:


> I assume it does due to the functionality that's activated by pushing in the crown.


Pushing the crown activates the minute repeater chime, which is a unique feature of the Aerospace. To activate the backlight you need to spin the crown slowly and to scroll through the functions, make adjustments, etc a fast spin of the crown will do.

At first it takes some getting used to but with proper finger technique placement it is second nature.

Here is mine after putting away for 6 months. Really enjoying it and so dramatically different from my B50 Cockpit Night Mission in every way shape and form. Glad to have both!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## omegagmt

Is it suppose to stick out this far? I know it's not a screw in crown, but this seems like water can easily get in... someone else please post a pic of the crown from the case back side.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Avantgardetime17

Give me a few and I'll post mine. To me it looks fine. Remember the crown has double gaskets. Very well engineered.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## avusblue




----------



## mwexler

Look at all you young'uns. Aerospace from 1996, daily wearer for years.


----------



## omegagmt

mwexler said:


> Look at all you young'uns. Aerospace from 1996, daily wearer for years.
> 
> View attachment 10607194


Still looks great!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## cfw

Couldnt decide on which so I got both









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KuniT

Since 1997, 20 years together!



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Heljestrand

I don't own one (yet) but I did spot one out in the wild today. The gent wearing it told me that he has owned it for close to 20 years and it was his favorite of all his timepieces strictly on comfort and accuracy. It looked very nice considering his length of ownership. I should have thought to ask if I could take snapshot of it with my iPhone.


----------



## Avantgardetime17

Great watch! Mine is running less than 0.01 seconds per day.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mph57

E75362...coming up on 15 years old. About ready for another service!


----------



## Shounen

White dial Avantage


----------



## IvanC

Just saw one of these in the Schiphol airport and it was significantly discounted for an airport store. Is Breitling blowing out some Aerospace models?


----------



## Avantgardetime17

IvanC said:


> Just saw one of these in the Schiphol airport and it was significantly discounted for an airport store. Is Breitling blowing out some Aerospace models?


Blame a declining watch market and the Apple Watch. Most people are hardly inclined to spend serious money on a watch, let alone a Quartz watch.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IvanC

And now after looking around at pricing I'm kicking myself for not buying it!



Avantgardetime17 said:


> Blame a declining watch market and the Apple Watch. Most people are hardly inclined to spend serious money on a watch, let alone a Quartz watch.


----------



## northernmonkey

My Evo Volcano....


----------



## DietersRover

Here is mine. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IvanC

I'll be back there in a month and will see if they've still got a deal on that model. About $600 less than I can get it for in the USA from what I've seen.



Avantgardetime17 said:


> Blame a declining watch market and the Apple Watch. Most people are hardly inclined to spend serious money on a watch, let alone a Quartz watch.


----------



## ItnStln

Avantgardetime17 said:


> Blame a declining watch market and the Apple Watch. Most people are hardly inclined to spend serious money on a watch, let alone a Quartz watch.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'll take my Breitling over my Apple Watch any day!


----------



## Avantgardetime17

ItnStln said:


> I'll take my Breitling over my Apple Watch any day!


Agreed.

I am a fan of Apple products but could never see the appeal of the Apple Watch.


----------



## ItnStln

Avantgardetime17 said:


> Agreed.
> 
> I am a fan of Apple products but could never see the appeal of the Apple Watch.


I have one and never wear it. I'm trying to sell it because I'd rather wear my Breitling and a Fitbit instead of an Apple Watch.


----------



## mikkolopez

Why have just one...








It is much better to have a selection.

Though its been a while since the above post.
Whats the reference on the yellow dial? Really looks nice.

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## greggm

Just picked up this beauty, the UTC module pushed me over the top, had to have it!


----------



## greggm

That grey dial and those stick hands, man, just love it!


----------



## DietersRover

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jward451

mikkolopez said:


> Why have just one...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is much better to have a selection.
> 
> Though its been a while since the above post.
> Whats the reference on the yellow dial? Really looks nice.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


That is a massive Aerospace collection !!! Very nice...


----------



## afraxin




----------



## S.L




----------



## Voodoo13

Brand new and I love it. My first Breitling. I couldn't be happier with it. Any ideas or pics with alternative straps. I do the the stock strap but works like a different one as well. Thanks









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Camdamonium

Was never a huge fan of the Aerospace, but I saw someone a few days ago with one that had a blue Breitling rubber strap and blue dial. I think I can now call myself an Aerospace fan and future buyer


----------



## omegagmt

My daily beater. Love the weightless of it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## drram1966

Great watch


----------



## michiel

naamloos--3 by mikeeagle1963, on Flickr


----------



## avusblue




----------



## Avantgardetime17

avusblue said:


>


Very nice copper dial. I am a bit surprised you came back to the 42mm Aerospace and with a Tuxedo dial no less. Based on a review of yours from 2013 you didn't like this dial and favored the old plain pre-2009 dial better.

What happened to the EVO?


----------



## Avantgardetime17

michiel said:


> naamloos--3 by mikeeagle1963, on Flickr


Not sure about the mesh...


----------



## Voodoo13

michiel said:


> naamloos--3 by mikeeagle1963, on Flickr


What strap is that?

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## ghosterror

On a gray Cordura strap.


----------



## rolex77

Aerospace ... but been used for boating

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cotcit

Pretty pumped about my first Aerospace. Bought from WUS member! 1st day on the wrist!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## REPPIN

ghosterror said:


> View attachment 12475997
> 
> 
> On a gray Cordura strap.


Thats a cool combo! Great look man!


----------



## cotcit

Looks nice! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stevomcgee

Can I play? My super rare F22 Raptor Edition.


----------



## Dev65

My first post on here, but this forum helped me choose the Aerospace model I wanted and also made me decide to buy it!! Very happy so far and think my Aquaracer may struggle to get a look in.. Love the weight, feel it has character and really like how the black dial looks blue in some lights and hides the digi boxes in others.

This one is in mint condition, 6 months from 1st purchase and so 18 months warranty still to go, feel pretty lucky as it's my personal favourite of the Aerospace designs. A question for those of you more experienced than me... would you consider this watch to be 6 months old (as per 1st purchase) or 8ish years as per date of manufacture? Linked to this, how often should I look to have it serviced?









thanks


----------



## Kilovolt




----------



## Fatvette

WOW....still looks great!!


----------



## Rokovakian

Just a standard Aerospace Evo. Never had a titanium watch before but I really like how light it is. I've been considering a rubberized leather strap from ABP Concept, but I can't make up my mind on the color.


----------



## 007IOU

Very nice! I personally like the bracelet on these models. Have a B55 configured the same. Looks great on your wrist!


----------



## lgbalfa

Beautiful watches.


----------



## fogbound

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lgbalfa

omegagmt said:


> Is it suppose to stick out this far? I know it's not a screw in crown, but this seems like water can easily get in... someone else please post a pic of the crown from the case back side.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Glad to see that I am not only one with the crown sticking out!

Looks to be normal.


----------



## lgbalfa

Pic of my recently purchased Breitling Aerospace.


----------



## fogbound

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rokovakian

lgbalfa said:


> Glad to see that I am not only one with the crown sticking out!
> 
> Looks to be normal.


It's definitely normal. The crown doubles as a pushbutton, which wouldn't work if it were seated directly against the case. And the water resistance will be fine, so long as its gasket is periodically changed out along with all other gaskets.


----------



## 911rex

Here is mine.......


----------



## stoltp

And mine









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## A4A

Just got this one. Loving it.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lgbalfa

A4A said:


> Just got this one. Loving it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


PERFECT!


----------



## PolishX

That is gorgeous what ref is that ?


----------



## FOOT SOUP

Just need to get a bracelet and I’m good to go


----------



## Dialsandmeters

Sweet


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rc2300156

Love mine, the only quartz in my collection










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rsittner

Here is one of mine. Heading in to Schiphol airport in Amsterdam (AMS). Ready to "pull the pin" if I get lost ;-)


----------



## O2AFAC67

rsittner said:


> Here is one of mine. Heading in to Schiphol airport in Amsterdam (AMS). Ready to "pull the pin" if I get lost ;-)
> View attachment 14861661


Darn! Not seeing the attachment pic!???... ;-(


----------



## rsittner

O2AFAC67 said:


> Darn! Not seeing the attachment pic!???... ;-(


Fixed (I think...)


----------



## O2AFAC67

rsittner said:


> Fixed (I think...)


No, not yet... :-s


----------



## Hunterfate

I see it in original post and it's gorgeous :-!

(Don't know why it doesn't work for you Ron, it is uploaded to WUS)


----------



## rsittner

Hunterfate said:


> I see it in original post and it's gorgeous :-!
> 
> (Don't know why it doesn't work for you Ron, it is uploaded to WUS)


I blame Micro$oft ;-)


----------



## HankLloydRight

Out with the old, in with the new. My first Aerospace on the left is from 1998. I wore it up until a few months ago when it died (you can see the bad LCD panel).
On the right is the (first) replacement -- Aerospace Night Mission I got on Ebay.









And below is the (second) replacement (non-Aerospace, sorry!) Avenger II GMT Night Mission, which I now wear everyday, but everyday I see the Aerospace Night Mission on my dresser and wonder at what a beautiful watch that is. It's a tough decision on which one to wear.


----------



## zeit_time

I can finally post here!


----------



## rc2300156

The best travel watch










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dev65

HankLloydRight said:


> Out with the old, in with the new. My first Aerospace on the left is from 1998. I wore it up until a few months ago when it died (you can see the bad LCD panel).
> On the right is the (first) replacement -- Aerospace Night Mission I got on Ebay.
> 
> View attachment 14903281
> 
> 
> And below is the (second) replacement (non-Aerospace, sorry!) Avenger II GMT Night Mission, which I now wear everyday, but everyday I see the Aerospace Night Mission on my dresser and wonder at what a beautiful watch that is. It's a tough decision on which one to wear.
> 
> View attachment 14903283


Nice, I would be devastated if mine broke!

What made you buy a replacement, did you look in to a repair before doing so?

Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


----------



## gk483




----------



## Haggy38

My Aerospace.


----------



## casper461

no why should I


----------

